# Trading routes with other drivers on last shift



## uberyft (Sep 2, 2014)

Have any of you traded routes with any other drivers? Let's say you have scheduled from 6pm to 12am and the last order from 10 to 12 is far north when you live south and you try and swap it with another driver who lives north. I don't know if it applies for all the warehouse, but if you are scheduled from 10pm-12am once you finish the route, as long as you finish it after 11:00pm, you are done for the day and don't have to go back to the warehouse. They even let us return the insulated bags and green totes when we go back to the next shift that we have scheduled or picked up.

In the warehouse that I work from I've done it quite a few times in the past, however, it looks like lately a handful of managers do mind trading routes but the vast majority doesn't really care as long as the packages are delivered.


----------



## SomeChick82 (Aug 27, 2015)

At our warehouse, as long as you aren't causing issues, like refusing to take a cart or fighting over a cart, they don't care.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

SomeChick82 said:


> At our warehouse, as long as you aren't causing issues, like refusing to take a cart or fighting over a cart, they don't care.


Ours is a docking warehouse so once you park it is more trouble trying to trade carts. Occasionally though those who have vans or big suvs will get moved to docks with more packages.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

We swap all the time. Sometimes we are asked who wants what.


----------



## kmatt (Apr 25, 2016)

Once they give you your cart, they don't give a crap if you swap with another driver. I tell them, I am now John Doe instead of my own name. They are cool with it.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

They care here. They even sometimes won't let you choose between two that are right next to each other....one time I was told to "do the one closest to your trunk"


----------

